# Official Game Thread: Mavericks @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Lets Smoke a Cuban!* 








*VS*









*Season Records*
*Dallas Mavericks (11-5) (5-3 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (8-7) (4-2 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Saturday December 5th, 2005
Dallas Mavericks @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-Chicago / NBA LP*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink></b>





































*Arizona-6'2-TERRY <> Auburn-6'6-DANIELS <> Seton Hall-6'5-GRIFFIN <> Würzburg-7'-NOWITZKI <> Mississippi State-6'11-DAMPIER*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*6'3-HARRIS <> 6'9-POWELL <> 6'10-van HORN <> 7'-DIOP*

*---*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*MAVERICKS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 35,7</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>NOWITZKI 37,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 14,8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>NOWITZKI 24,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 9,5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>NOWITZKI 8,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 7,1</td><td>*APG*</td><td>TERRY 3,8</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1,21</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>HOWARD 1,58</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .80</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>DIOP 2,06</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .556</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>DAMPIER .526</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>DENG .467</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>NOWITZKI .479</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*TomBoerwinkle#1*







</center>


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

So, are we playing 6 on 4 tonight? :biggrin:

This should shape up into one of the better games of the season. Closely played with lots of back and forth lead changes.

Bulls - 105
Mavs - 103


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls know they stunk it up Saturday, and for the most part we've bounced back well under Skiles after poor showings.

Bulls 103
Mavericks 100


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

plus it's retro throwback ancient jersey night! bulls will be sporting the colors of the Chicago Stags circa the turn of the century. 

:smilewink













http://www.basketball-reaference.com/teams/CHS/

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=128418



> It should be a festive week ahead for the Bulls. On Monday, they’ll wear Chicago Stags uniforms for a game against Dallas, then Scottie Pippen’s No. 33 will be hoisted to the rafters on Friday when the Lakers visit.
> 
> The Stags uniforms will feature red shirts with blue shorts. The jerseys will read “Chicago,” and there is some sort of deer on the shorts.
> 
> ...



the more you know...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mybulls e-news game preview


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

It should be a pretty good game (at least I hope it is!). I think Dallas is simply too deep. Rebounding is going to be a real problem tonight. Dallas also has good-shooting bigs in Nowitski and Van Horne. Chandler is going to need to play some serious minutes and basically shadow Dirk. He's the only guy on this team that could even think to slow Dirk down. Dampier and Diop aren't glamorous but they get the job done - especailly on defense. I think our guards might actually have a decent game. Hinrich should be able to do more this game and hopefully he shoots better! We'll need Sweetney to stay on the floor as he can get some of their bigs in foul trouble. Deng might have a really nice game. I don't see anyone on the Mavs who matches up well with him. I'd like to see the Bulls more aggressive in attacking the rim. Take that extra dribble and instead of laying up a floater, go hard and get some contact.

All-in-all, I think the Mavs take this one...

Dallas 101
Chicago 89

Just too much Dirk.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Actually flash, I think Nocioni could prove to be a very good Dirk defender. He'll be in Dirk's face all game, and I doubt Nocioni will get out muscled. Obviously Dirk's got the height advantage but I'm not sure it'll matter if Noch stays in his shirt all game. We'll need Nocioni and Chandler to shut him down...that'll make this very winnable. Sweets will be bodying up the Dallas centers, who don't score much at all. Just don't sleep on Jason Terry, who's having a great season so far.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

one more marketing note:

tonight is the debut of the *swingin' seniors* dance team...they're gonna party like it's 1949, or at least until someone throws out a hip.



http://www.nba.com/bulls/tickets/hardwood_0506.html

To further honor the era of the late 1940s, the Bulls will debut its newest entertainment team, the Chicago Bulls Swingin’ Seniors, who will perform to music from their teenage era. Stag player Mickey Rottner will tip-off the event by presenting the honorary game ball and the entire evening will feature music, trivia contests and performances by other Bulls entertainment teams highlighting the late 1940



cue *scottmay* with the pike and his grandmas pic in five...four....three...two...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> one more marketing note:
> 
> tonight is the debut of the *swingin' seniors* dance team...they're gonna party like it's 1949, or at least until someone throws out a hip.
> 
> ...


I think it's great they found someone from the Stags to give out the game ball and I may be thankful this game isn't on the Superstation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll be going tonight. First game of the year for me. Hopefully we win. Or at least I hope we make a game out of it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> cue *scottmay* with the pike and his grandmas pic in five...four....three...two...


Let's just talk about something else. The father-in-law likes nothing more than to regale me with tales of seeing the Stags at the Stadium as a boy, or the Zephyrs at the Coliseum (which was probably raining down in chunks upon him) as an adult. He also remembers seeing Ben Brantley and Red Kerr driving a team of oxen down Michigan Avenue to promote the Bulls in the late '60s.

In other words, at this point I'm just hoping he's not one of the Swingin' Seniors.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Diop is averaging 2 blocks per game and he averages 10 less minutes per game then Chandler.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Dallas 104, Bulls 86

5th game in 7 days...we need a day off please, NBA.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Surprise, surprise!

Bulls 99
Mavs 96

Sweetney 21 points / 13 rebounds
Nowitzki 29 points / 11 rebounds


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I think the bulls can surprisingly win this one with a bit of ease.
I got a feeling we will have big games from Sweetney, Deng and also Gordon.
****
*******Also guys can anyone help me? How do i put a custom pic as my avatar?

Thanks guys

GO BULLS


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

OziBull said:


> I think the bulls can surprisingly win this one with a bit of ease.
> I got a feeling we will have big games from Sweetney, Deng and also Gordon.
> ****
> *******Also guys can anyone help me? How do i put a custom pic as my avatar?
> ...


You have to be a supporting member (AKA pay for it) to have a custom picture for your avatar.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

oh ok that sucks! 
Thanks man


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. these retro uniforms. let's just say not a slimming look for sweetney.

oh and the warmups are really special. wow.

:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell are they wearing!!!? Red and blue just don't go.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OH crap. 

Hide the faint of heart.

THE HAWK is back.... and he looks pissed.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

hinrich is down


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dirk's elbow knocked him smack in the head.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

And the good ol' Griffin is playing well


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> OH crap.
> 
> Hide the faint of heart.
> 
> THE HAWK is back.... and he looks pissed.



:laugh:

dayum.

he's killing us so far!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

These shorts are ridiculous. And I agree, Sweetney is looking wider than normal, and that's saying something.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

THE HAWK has 7 points and 3 rebounds already!

What is going on?!?!?!?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

No wonder the Stags had to leave town... those are some fugly *** unis.

And Miz, that was the understatement of the season... Sweetney looks ridiculous. With Skiles' fashion sense I expect Sweets won't get off the bench again tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> THE HAWK has 7 points and 3 rebounds already!
> 
> What is going on?!?!?!?


We're stupid.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

oooo i sense a breakout game for mr gordon


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Basden is in earlier than usual.

Gordon with a great move!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

anybody with the chicago feed have an update on hinrich?

it looked like he blacked out there for a second.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben played his best ball of the season when Skiles let him play PG against the Nets in Game 2 of the season. He looks great so far.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Well the fact that we've fouled nearly 10 times in the 1st alone should say something about our clumsiness at defense. 

We have intensity and one of the best overall defenses in general but we can't sell this good defense without getting whistled every two seconds. That's our problem this season.

It's not the refs.

-Z-


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon with a hell of a move. Gordon playing point.... interesting.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Ben has caught up to the hawk

7 pts

-Z-


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

yes I called gordon being able to play the point! he just hadn't had a chance at it...

what happened to hinrich btw?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 turnovers in that qtr for Ben. Although he only made one questionable pass. One was Basden's mistake, the other just an unlucky turnover.

Just reported: Kirk won't return tonight. Concussion.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> anybody with the chicago feed have an update on hinrich?
> 
> it looked like he blacked out there for a second.


Concussion... out for the game.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Ouch concussion for Kirk. Out for the game.

edit- Damn you cats are quick


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Hinrich was hit by Nowitzki's elbow and he kind of blacked out for a moment...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Bad news about kirk!
But im very interested in seeing how Gordon plays now this is his chance! 
Go Benni!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

this gordons chance now. he has to take it and use it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. kirk has a concussion and will not return.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wow Diop is averaging 2 blocks per game and he averages 10 less minutes per game then Chandler.


And this means what...

The new NBA fan...obsessed with cute statistics so they don't actually have to watch games in which players of the jerseys they own play.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't look now but Gordon is actually putting up numbers besides points. (2 reb, 2 ast)

Maybe he should play point more often.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng's been playing some really good ball lately that last shot notwithstanding.

- too bad the Mavs didn't wear their old school green unis tonight... we could really use a game that looked like a troupe of clowns got blown up on a basketball court.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Only the Bulls could be shooting at a 55% clip and still be losing.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

ndistops said:


> Don't look now but Gordon is actually putting up numbers besides points. (2 reb, 2 ast)
> 
> Maybe he should play point more often.


I wouldn't get too excited. He already has three turnovers.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

qwerty said:


> I wouldn't get too excited. He already has three turnovers.


wow! Some people seem to want Gordon to fail and never get given a chance !


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> ok. kirk has a concussion and will not return.


Is that a record - two guards on the same team with concussions in a two month period?

Every time I see or hear Devon Harris play I cry - if he'd only stayed for his last year at Wisconsin. Sigh.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I wouldn't get too excited. He already has three turnovers.


well someone said only one of them was really gorodn's fault


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Nobody here wants him to fail, but right now he's better suited to play off the ball.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

OziBull said:


> wow! Some people seem to want Gordon to fail and never get given a chance !


You do realize having more turnovers than assists from a guard is a bad thing right?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh i relise that! 
But hinrich is out with concussion, Duhon has 2 fouls, Gordon is doing what he has to do and in my opinion doing a good job, and someone said only 1 turnover was his fault!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bulls shooting 57%, Mavericks shooting 43%, Mavericks winning by 3. Horrible. 

It's good to see Gordon is playing well though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

qwerty said:


> You do realize having more turnovers than assists from a guard is a bad thing right?


4 assists to 3 turnovers.

Give the kid a break. He has hardly played much PG for this team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

it'd be nice to see someone guard Marquis Daniels


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

We're getting to the line an awful lot in this one it seems. For gamecasters, is that aggressiveness or just more whistles than usual?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> it'd be nice to see someone guard Marquis Daniels


or get some boards


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hmm. this may be karma. dirk on the bench complaining of a sore shooting arm/hand. the same one that hit kirk hard for the K.O.

wow. nice play from deng.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

GORDON THREE again!!!

6-7 from the field. Go to him from now on please!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben and Deng is all we've got going. Who else is gonna step up?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> 4 assists to 3 turnovers.
> 
> Give the kid a break. He has hardly played much PG for this team.


Indeed.

The guy's stepping up when another player gone down.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

16 points on 7 shots. Excellent game for Gordon thus far, him and Deng are going to have to carry us.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Gordon up to 18 after sinking 2 of 3 FTs on a foul 3-pointer.

It's really annoying that we're actually playing very well but we're only tied. Such is life when you play a good team like Dallas I guess.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

We are playing great! ill take being close with Dallas without captn kirk any day!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Im not watching the game, but whats up with Nocioni? Deng is hardly having a very good night stats-wise, so what gives?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng can really post up. Wonder Y it took us so long this season to start posting him up?

Our bigs suck. No rebounds plus KVH and Nowitzki are taking wide open shots.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Ben might need a rest before halftime


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I would assume kirk's abscense will mean badsen gets some burn


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Hawk steals the ball and leads the break against us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon hasn't contributed much for a while now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Im not catching the game tonight but see that Kirk has only played 3 minutes. Is he ok?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL. hey who turned out the lights?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Im not catching the game tonight but see that Kirk has only played 3 minutes. Is he ok?



concussion. out for the game courtesy of dirk's elbow.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I love it when the Bulls can't score when they get 2 offensive rebounds on a possession.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> concussion. out for the game courtesy of dirk's elbow.



Ouch

Is he going to be ok?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Im not catching the game tonight but see that Kirk has only played 3 minutes. Is he ok?


Last post about him was he has concussion and won't returned this game. Coped an elbow to the head.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hopefully kirk will be able to go wednesday.

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Chicago guard Kirk Hinrich left the Bulls' game against Dallas on Monday night with a concussion after taking an elbow to the face from the Mavericks' Dirk Nowitzki.

Nowitzki was driving toward the basket when he caught Hinrich with his right elbow about 3 minutes into the game. Hinrich stayed down for several minutes before being helped to the locker room.

Hinrich was third on the team with 13.5 points per game and the leader in assists at 7.1 entering Monday's game._


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

argh tyson c'mon! :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jason terry out with a hamstring injury.

ok. and dirk's shooting hand is fine. :sour:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I just turned on the game real quick to see these unis and now I am thinking Hinrich actually is faking it. He took one look at these things and said Im taking the night off. What the heck is the promotional people thinking? These are the ugliest unis in the history of the NBA.

And just in case if people cant detect the sarcasm, I know Kirk is hurt and I hope he is ok. The shot he took was a direct hit.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

update from realgm.

coach boylan reports kirk went to the hospital.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

how about we have Deng guard Dirk instead of Griffin, and Noc guard Griffin instead of Dirk.

Just an idea... crazy I know.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

given up 10 more rebounds. grrrrrrrr


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

deng and gordon...... wish they'd start together to build a sort of famouso tandem... a fearsome duo, etc cuz they're doin it now


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

"Deng and Gordon" sounds like a legal firm

Good to see guys in their second year stepping up.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Keith Van Horn likes to make three-pointers, but only at crippling times for the opponent. And Pike responds by committing an offensive foul. Fantastic.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh geez. get pike outta there!

lol.





:|


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Why are Songaila and Pike getting the ball at this point in the game??? :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Piatowski :curse:

[edit] up the NY game for us with his sorry D on JC. And did everything wrong in this qtr.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Gamecast reported a Gordon 3 with 4 seconds left in the quarter, then switched it to a miss but didn't take the points off the board. What happened?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Pike blocked by Darrel Armstrong. I could be talking about an game in 1992. But no.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Gamecast reported a Gordon 3 with 4 seconds left in the quarter, then switched it to a miss but didn't take the points off the board. What happened?


Ben missed the halfcourt shot at the buzzer.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Griffin back down Duhon and shots a hook shot over him. Freaking weird.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Why is ADRIAN EFFING GRIFFIN grabbing two rebounds in 20 seconds and making hook shots on the Bulls???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's really cooled off. This game looks done.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Griff = Stud

:dead:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls cut the lead in half. Good stuff.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Ben's really cooled off. This game looks done.


Yep


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dallas keeping us in with unforced turnovers.

Down 5


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Look out, its Deng to the Rescue!
Well Deng and Duhon...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

One thing we hopefully capitalize on is the fact that Dallas has 4 team fouls already to our none.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Why is Duhon on Dirk?



Three!
One point game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a block by Diop. Could've taken the lead


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Diop blocks Gordon's layup


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hope Dirk gets elbowed in his god damn mug.... takes Kirk out with one elbow... and Deng out with the other elbow. POS!!!!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Now Deng with his chin needing some stitches


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Future said:


> I hope Dirk gets elbowed in his god damn mug.... takes Kirk out with one elbow... and Deng out with the other elbow. POS!!!!


is that why i saw this?
3:00 CHI - E. Basden enters game for L. Deng


cuz I was about to spew thousands of explitives at Skiles for that


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see Duhon finally show up to play. He's led this comeback.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

yep nanokooshball, i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nowitzki's just too good. I feel hopeless when he touches the ball.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Now Deng with his chin needing some stitches


damnit


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Bulls in the bonus!


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Gordon's not used to playing heavy minutes like this. He's spent and can't make a shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon is showing why he doesn't play many minutes I guess.... fatigue.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Chandler is just dumb. He went after Harris leaving Nowitzki alone. Luckily for us he missed it..


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Gordon is showing why he doesn't play many minutes I guess.... fatigue.


Well he has played over 41mins so far... its quite alot.

Hopefully this timeout will help.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How the hell does Adrian Griffin have 14 pts and 10 rebounds!?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive rebounds :curse:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Avery Johnson has Diop playin.... I've never seen him play this well. Hustling for rebounds and blocking shots.

But then again, we had 3 red jerseys around the basket and none of them boxed out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Future said:


> How the hell does Adrian Griffin have 14 pts and 10 rebounds!?


Chandler sucks.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Way to box out there guys.
All three of them under the hoop, staring at the ball.


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

damn this ones over....back to .500 we go


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

they so need to scrap these shot selection stuff on gamecast and show the player movement


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

game, set, match.... blouses.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Chandler sucks.


2 pts, 7 rebounds... earning his money yet again I see. He's playing like Eddy Curry without an offensive game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I give up. If the Bulls aren't going to try to win (Darius Songaila getting the ball EVERY possession????) then I am not going to try to root for them.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

WGN showed Kirk's injury. Yikes - he was out immediately.

Sucks we lost (that's the royal We). Some good things about the game, some bad things - ie need to get those rebounds.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

How bad did it suck not having Pargo active tonight, considering what happened to Hinrich early?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Chicago Bulls' Kirk Hinrich, center, hangs his head as he is helped off the court after being injured during the first quarter against the Dallas Mavericks Monday, Dec. 5, 2005 in Chicago. Hinrich left the game with a concussion after taking an elbow to the face from the Mavericks' Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

narek said:


> WGN showed Kirk's injury. Yikes - he was out immediately.
> 
> Sucks we lost (that's the royal We). Some good things about the game, some bad things - ie need to get those rebounds.


Tyson Chandler is not going to score, but he's got to contribute with what he's good at. I'm sick of these low rebound and questionable defense games!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Who'da thought Tyson would suck this bad this season? He's been phoning it in and playing like his mind is elsewhere.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

grrrrrrrrrr. 

41-41 for the season?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

We're having a serious problem guarding 4's. First Wallace, now Nowitzki. Chandler is playing real poorly. Also I don't understand Skiles...
Nocioni hit a 3 pointer and then left the game and didn't return. Sweetney wasn't in foul trouble and barely played in the second half. 
The 3 pointer that could have put us back in the game was taken by Songaila, and he's far from a specialist...
Oh and Piatkowski just has to be sent to the Tulsa 66ers as the waterboy, he is too awful of a player to be true...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

darlets said:


> grrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 41-41 for the season?


The way we're looking lately I'll take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, and Deng was doing a much better job on Nowitzki than Chandler. Since they had Diop in the game, there was no need for Chandler to be in the game in the last possessions...


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

gordon and deng need to start playing seroious minutes from now on from this game. duhon looks like he only plays well when hinrich is playing. i dont understand why skiles would give the ball to duhon to shoot the 3 pointers were by gordon is more affective. Pike was dominated all game tonight,hes to slow on his feet. 
also i believe we need a true centre. move tyson back to 4 and trade someone with some more skill.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Nocioni hit a 3 pointer and then left the game and didn't return. Sweetney wasn't in foul trouble and barely played in the second half.
> The 3 pointer that could have put us back in the game was taken by Songaila, and he's far from a specialist...


Dirk was shooting right over Noce in the 4th. Skiles had to put someone bigger on him.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Just on chandler, it was in the papers that his medication is going to take 2-4 weeks to work. His still struggling a bit healthwise apparently. 

Thoughts on Deng and Gordon????


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Dirk was shooting right over Noce in the 4th. Skiles had to put someone bigger on him.


He could've put Deng on him. Just switch the matches on defense...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> gordon and deng need to start playing seroious minutes from now on from this game. duhon looks like he only plays well when hinrich is playing. i dont understand why skiles would give the ball to duhon to shoot the 3 pointers were by gordon is more affective.


Ben ran out of gas. He took the BIG shots in the 4th but he just wasn't making them. He's not used to logging such heavy minutes.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> i dont understand why skiles would give the ball to duhon to shoot the 3 pointers were by gordon is more affective


Gordon seemed to be spent, he made what 1-9 of his last shots.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, we can now say that Griffin was definitively a difference-maker in one of our games.

Maybe after Kirk went down we'd have squeaked out a win if he was playing for us and the Mavs were short a guy.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I wish instead of wasting $ on Songaila who other than tonight has been mostly useless, we would have brought back Adrian Griffin, I have no idea why he was let go. Tonight was clear proof of our post-Jordan history--regardless of which GM traded him away, an ex-Bull comes back to bite us in the ***.

-Z-


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

CHICAGO (AP) -- Dirk Nowitzki tied his season high with 35 points as the Dallas Mavericks held off the Chicago Bulls 102-94 Monday night.

Nowitzki followed his 30-point game in Saturday's victory over New Orleans by hitting 14 of 28 shots.

*Devin Harris finished with 13 points, a career-high 10 assists and tied a career best with five steals. Marquis Daniels added 18 points, seven rebounds and seven assists, and Adrian Griffin -- starting his second game at small forward for the injured Josh Howard -- delivered season highs with 14 points and 12 rebounds.*

Both teams lost starting guards to injuries.

Dallas' Jason Terry sat out the second half with a sore right hamstring, after missing all three of his shots and scoring two points.

The Bulls lost Kirk Hinrich to a concussion about 3 minutes into the game, when he took an elbow to the face from a driving Nowitzki. Hinrich, who had rotated to the block, stayed down for several minutes before being helped to the locker room. He was third on the team with 13.5 points per game and the leader in assists at 7.1 entering Monday's game.

Ben Gordon scored 26 points and Luol Deng had another strong game, scoring 25 on 10-for-15 shooting. He scored 28 in a victory Friday at Boston and 18 in a loss to Detroit the following night.

*Center Tyson Chandler -- bothered lately by a respiratory problem he said is causing fatigue -- had two points and seven rebounds. He is taking medication and is scheduled to have his lungs re-examined on Thursday.*

Dallas held a 46-30 rebounding edge while handing the Bulls their third loss in four games.

After Darius Songaila's free throw pulled the Bulls within three with 45 seconds left, Harris missed on a drive, but a free throw by DaSagana Diop increased Dallas' lead to 98-94 with 25 seconds remaining.

Songaila (13 points) missed a 3-pointer, and Nowitzki grabbed the rebound and hit both foul shots to make it 100-94.

With a 72-71 lead, Dallas scored the final seven points of the third quarter. Keith Van Horn followed Harris' basket with a 3, and Darrell Armstrong blocked Eric Piatkowski's fast-break layup from behind, leading to a jumper by Daniels that made it 79-71 with 2.5 seconds left.

Dallas' lead grew to 86-76 on Nowitzki's 3 4:40 into the fourth, but the Bulls didn't go away.

Back-to-back 3s by Andres Nocioni and Chris Duhon cut the Mavericks' lead to 90-89 with about 4:30 left in the game, but Dallas hung on for its 14th win in 15 games against the Bulls.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

^^the only consolation for me out of all this is that Devin Harris is on my fantasy team...

And I just let him go today! This was his last game w/my team...lol. Well, as long as he doesn't do encores, I should be ok...

-Z-


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I thought Tyson had a hiatal hernia . . . is the problem with his lungs something different, or is his hernia so bad that it's affecting his breathing? 

Nowpusski caught Kirk right on the old button, like you see with boxers sometimes when they connect in exactly the right spot. My guess is Kirk will miss a handful of games, which won't help our chances of winning too much, but it does provide an opportunity to see what Ben's got.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I thought Tyson had a hiatal hernia . . . is the problem with his lungs something different, or is his hernia so bad that it's affecting his breathing?



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,2189442.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> Tyson Chandler's annoyance, frustration and concern over his ongoing battle with fatigue will lead him back to the doctor's office, possibly Thursday, the fifth-year Bull said Monday.
> 
> Chandler said doctors believe his symptoms are linked to a hiatal hernia, which they diagnosed last month. Nevertheless, he will undergo tests to rule out a problem with his lungs, he added.
> 
> ...


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

> Skiles said he has noticed Chandler's fatigue, "but I just thought it was because he didn't do anything all summer."


OUCH.

-Z-


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Marlen Garcia said:


> Bulls coach Scott Skiles said he is not concerned about Chandler's condition, which is a bit perplexing.
> 
> On one hand, Skiles sounds like an old-school coach who leaves such details to doctors. On the other hand, he sounds flip and unsympathetic.


Careful there, Marlen! Skiles has been shopping around for a new media whipping person since Lacy moved off the bit, and you already fit the bill nicely cause you're a girl. 

Didn't we suffer enough with the medical stuff over the summer? Quick take from (an exasperated and eye-rolling) Mrs. Scott May -- if the hernia is what's causing Tyson's breathing difficulties, he might be a good candidate for surgery.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson needs to undergo more tests to isolate an unknown condition with his lungs? Got DNA anybody? (groan).

I wonder if a hernia can make him unable to use his left hand during the course of a basketball game?

--------

Deng did the best job of anyone on Nowitski and in the end of the game we got... Songaila not only guarding him but taking crucial shots.

I'm not usually one to criticize in game tactics, but that's a failure of either strategy or execution or both.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> I wonder if a hernia can make him unable to use his left hand during the course of a basketball game?



Cmon, Mike. Of course not.
Though I hear one of the side effects of a hernia is the inability to stay on the goddamn ground every single time someone throws you a pumpfake.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Cmon, Mike. Of course not.
> Though I hear one of the side effects of a hernia is the inability to stay on the goddamn ground every single time someone throws you a pumpfake.










and :laugh: at the same time!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Just got back from the game. Tyson was just flat out terrible but I can't just pin the loss on him alone. 

our team defense was very very very bad. I cannot recall when almost every single play an opposing player would just get wide open like that. They always seem to get open right before the 24 second shot clock would expire and they would just drain it. When one person does not rotate on our club, the opposing will always have someone open. They were very fluid and well coached it seems. We need to play defense the ENTIRE posession. 

Ben, who was forced to run the point, did a decent job from what I've seen but still he's a scorer first and he'll always have that mentality. And what was he doing forcing so many shots in the fourth? It's one thing to do it in rhythm. 

I smelled that Pike-lemme layup-like-a-sissy-oh-no-blocked-from-behind a mile away. I almost wished he pulled up for a three.

Marquis couldn't stop Deng. No one could. Bad thing was no one could stop Dirk.

Andres continues to impress me with his shooting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles said something to the effect of "if everyone knew what we were supposed to be doing out there, they'd be shocked at how bad it really was."

Execution was poor while Dallas' was crisp and sharp.

Ben Gordon driving to the basket and getting blocked by Diop - inevitable and happened
Sealing your man so they can't get the boards. - did not happen.
Adrian Griffin burning us - did happen
senior matadors and ugly uniforms - did happen
Chandler disappearing act - happened
Andres playing more minutes - did not happen
Pike playing during crucial times? - happened. sucked? yep

Songaila playing that top notch defense :


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Songaila playing that top notch defense :




:laugh:
:no:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> *Ben* and *Deng* is all we've got *go*ing. Who else is gonna step up?


you said it!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> you said it!


Watch 'em go, too


----------

